# Photos of GY1210 King Charles and GY1214 King George



## zipperone1 (Apr 4, 2010)

I am looking for all the information I can about the activites of S.T. King George, GY1214, after being handed back to Consolidated Fisheries in early 1919 until her fate of being "Missing with all hands" on the 24th of November 1919. Can anyone out there please help me. I would also like a photo of King George or her sister ship GY 1210 King Charles please. Does anyone have access to any photos please? http://web.ukonline.co.uk/rayricho/1901.htm Many thanks, Christian.


----------



## gkh151 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi zipperone1

Found some info that may be of interest to you.

http://web.ukonline.co.uk/rayricho/1901.htm

Hope it helps.

Regards.

Graham.


----------



## gkh151 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Mate.

Sorry I should have took a proper look at the link in your post.

Graham


----------



## gkh151 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Again.

Found this link for you some interesting reading that could be of use to you including a crew list of those lost

http://1914-1918.invisionzone.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=151058


cheers.

Graham


----------

